# Gute Karpfengewässer in Tschechien ?



## stalker1990 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo!!
Ich habe geplant kommende Pfingsferien nach Tschechien zum Karpfenfischen zu fahren, kenne jedoch keine guten Gewässer! War einmal am Lipno-Stausee konnte außer Brachsen jedoch nichts fangen! Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar gewässertipps freunen!! #6


----------



## lzmontour (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gute Karpfengewässer in Tschechien ?*

Hallo,

kann Dir Autocamping Nepomuk in der Nähe von Plzen empfehlen. Gutes Gewässer mit dicken Karpfen, habe zwar selber nicht geangelt aber bei einigen Anglern über die Schulter geschaut. Preise für Gastkarten kann ich Dir leider nicht nennen. Aber wenn Du hier http://www.novyrybnik.cz nach schaust, kannst Du dich informieren. Die Dame an der Rezeption spricht relativ gut deutsch. Außerdem ist dieses Gewässer in Vereinspflege von nem CZ Angelverein.

Ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem Campingplatz, sehr sauber und recht preisgünstig. Diverse Lebensmittelläden sind in ca. 10-15km entfernung gut zu erreichen. 
Ich hoffe Du kannst mit dem Tipp was anfangen.

Gruß Thomas


----------

